# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  خرج دانشگاه ازاد

## shima1372

سلام دوستان،  میبخشین، میدونین دانشگاه ازاد برا پزشکی چقدر خرج داره ترمی؟ خواهش میکنم قابل بدونین و جواب بدین، با تشکر فراوان.

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

فک کنم ترمی 3الی 4میلیون :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## A.Z

> سلام دوستان،  میبخشین، میدونین دانشگاه ازاد برا پزشکی چقدر خرج داره ترمی؟ خواهش میکنم قابل بدونین و جواب بدین، با تشکر فراوان.


سلام فکر میکنم ترمی 7تا9 میلیون...بسته به دانشگاهش فرق میکنه.مثلاً تهران یا....



> فک کنم ترمی 3الی 4میلیون


چرا تو همش  :Yahoo (77):  اینجوری؟  :Yahoo (35):  ترمی 3,4 برای رشته های مهندسی ساده است

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام فکر میکنم ترمی 7تا9 میلیون...بسته به دانشگاهش فرق میکنه.مثلاً تهران یا....
> 
> چرا تو همش  اینجوری؟  ترمی 3,4 برای رشته های مهندسی ساده است




نمیدونید معروفن اصلا به این شکل :Yahoo (77): آلرژِ ی  گرفتیم....همش حس میکنم چشام داره چپ میشه :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## YAS12345678

داندانپزشکیش  خود سایت دانشگاه ازاد تهران شهریه زده بود برای ورودی مختلف بین3.5 تا 4 بود در ترم پزشکی شاید کمتر باشه

----------

